# Tha Ku



## macr0w (Mar 18, 2012)

I just put these cranks on my 84 Laserlite.

I dusted it off and hit my little dirt jump a couple of times.

Then I took a few new pics.


----------



## macr0w (Mar 20, 2012)

Damn! No Kuwahara fans around here?


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Mar 21, 2012)

its good to see that you ride the bikes you build


----------

